# One of my photos won an award!



## AE35Unit (Dec 24, 2008)

Can't believe it!
 I posted a macro shot on a photomacrography site and its been chosen for an Administrator's Award!
www.photomacrography.net :: View topic - Emerging flower bud
There was a choice of prizes and I went for the ring light! Anyone know if this will work with the 10D? I've googled but can't find any info on the Sunpak auto Rx12r ring light


----------



## BookStop (Dec 24, 2008)

Congrats, er, Cyclops???? Really gorgeous shot, AE.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 24, 2008)

BookStop said:


> Congrats, er, Cyclops???? Really gorgeous shot, AE.



Lol thanks,yea thats me Cyclops on account of the fact I only have one working eye


----------



## sloweye (Dec 24, 2008)

Well done mate


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 24, 2008)

*Congratulations AE!  I've enjoyed looking at all of your photos you post, so I'm not surprised you won the award!  *


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 24, 2008)

Rosemary said:


> *Congratulations AE!  I've enjoyed looking at all of your photos you post, so I'm not surprised you won the award!  *



Oh thanks Rosemary!


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 24, 2008)

You are welcome!    I love the colours and details and wish I had that sized macro 

I think I mentioned that my son grew Venus Fly traps and cacti.  On of the cacti only flowers and night, he had the camera set on the tripod all ready.  It was summer and the late sea breeze didn't arrive, and so the large bud simply limped over and died!


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 24, 2008)

I had use my phone to light this,not having a flash that works,for a 30 second exposure!


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm sure that would have been very awkward!  Hopefully you can save up and get the required flash, or Santa will bring you one...


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 24, 2008)

Well thats what this prize is,a ringflash. Just hoping it works with my camera. In the meantime this is how I get my macros
My Macro setup by *Stumm47 on deviantART


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 24, 2008)

That certainly is a most unusual setup!  Whoo, just look at that camera!  

I do hope that your prize works with your camera and you continue to take such lovely photographs.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 24, 2008)

Yea,me too


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got a little black velvet gecko hiding under a cupboard.  I hope he comes out before I go to bed, for he is such a cute little thing....

Hope you have a Merry Christmas and takes lots of wonderful pictures.  Byeeeeeee


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 24, 2008)

You too Rosemary! Not long now and santa will be on his way!


----------



## Erunanion (Dec 24, 2008)

Those shots are cracking, congratulations on winning.  The top one, especially, is beautiful.  Well done


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 24, 2008)

Erunanion said:


> Those shots are cracking, congratulations on winning.  The top one, especially, is beautiful.  Well done



Thanks!


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats, AE!  Very cool photos! =)


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 26, 2008)

Highlander II said:


> Congrats, AE!  Very cool photos! =)



Thanks!


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats AE.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Dec 27, 2008)

Well done Larry!


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Maji,HJ. Should make it a lot easier to get good spider photos!


----------



## mosaix (Dec 27, 2008)

Excellent. Well done!


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 28, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks mosaix,Foxbat


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats

Quite like photography, and that picture was great.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks. I just took another,it still hasn't opened yet! A christmas cactus that missed christmas!


----------



## Wybren (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Larry, that is brilliant news, and the photo is very good too


----------



## gully_foyle (Dec 29, 2008)

That's great AE. Did you get a ring light for christmas?


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 29, 2008)

gully_foyle said:


> That's great AE. Did you get a ring light for christmas?



Not yet,its coming from america. Plus I'm waiting for acknowledgement of my PM giving permission to use the image.


----------



## Overread (Dec 29, 2008)

Well deserved AE


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 29, 2008)

Overread said:


> Well deserved AE



OR mate,good to see ya! Trust you had a great christmas?


----------



## Overread (Dec 29, 2008)

spent the time (3 days in all) up north in yorkshire - was a good time though it passed very very quick.
Sadly no new camera kit - but I did get an electronic photoframe (that I really should turn on an use now!)
how was it for you?


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats AE. Its a great picture, well done...........

Originally posted by Rosemary



> I think I mentioned that my son grew Venus Fly traps and cacti. On of the cacti only flowers and night, he had the camera set on the tripod all ready. It was summer and the late sea breeze didn't arrive, and so the large bud simply limped over and died!


 
Now that sucks Rosie.  My sister has some blossom that only flowers for two weeks a year, bad luck if you were away on holidays when it came into bloom!!!


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 29, 2008)

Overread said:


> spent the time (3 days in all) up north in yorkshire - was a good time though it passed very very quick.
> Sadly no new camera kit - but I did get an electronic photoframe (that I really should turn on an use now!)
> how was it for you?



Not bad,spent most of the day at the parents,as per usual. Decided to get ourselves an Xbox as a present to each other.


----------



## chang1326 (Jan 27, 2009)

congratz for the winning dude....................pics are just unspelled...


----------

